# Favourite Björk songs/albums



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi TC friends,

Any Björk fans in here? I really don't listen to a lot of non-classical music (my diet is maybe 95% classical), but Björk is my personal favourite non-classical artist and I haven't really seen her get a lot of attention in here. I really love everything about her-not only her music, but her creativity, generosity, and artistic philosophy. Any thoughts?

My favourite albums are Post, Vespertine, and Biophilia, and the only one I really haven't warmed to is Utopia. My favourite songs depend on my mood, but today they would probably be Venus, Hyperballad, Heirloom, Ancestors (!), Declare Independence, maybe Arisen My Senses? The list goes on...

Cheers!


----------



## merijn2 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vespertine is one of those handful of albums that makes me think when I am listening to it "screw other music, this is the greatest music of all times." Homogenic, Medúlla and Vulnicura are not far behind. As for favorite song, I am gonna be a cliché and say Jóga.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Joga is my fave Bjork track (from my fave Bjork album). There's a live version of Joga on YouTube that she performed on the Jools Holland show. To this day I find it one of the most moving live performances I've ever watched. I'm biased though because I adore that song.

Tbh I've never been a fan of Biophilia (especially) and Vulnicura but thought Utopia was getting back to somewhere approaching the Bjork I like.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Björk is not among my superfavorite female singers--my heart belongs to PJ Harvey and Maria McKee as her contemporaries--but I am fond of many songs from _Debut_ and _Post_, especially Venus as a Boy. I will take a more recent listen, though, to some of her later material.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Hunter, Pluto, There's More to Life than This.


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> I like Hunter, Pluto, There's More to Life than This.


There's More To Life Than This is amazing. I also love Hyper Ballad, but really I think she has a fairly high standard across the board.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Björk captured my interest on her Debut album with the song "Like Someone in Love", a classic American standard with numerous cover artists including Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan, Frank Sinatra, Chet Baker, and Diana Krall. There's a solo piano version by the great Bill Evans, too. Björk does the song hauntingly beautifully, and it remains a favorite.




















It's been uphill for her since then.

Count me a Björk fan.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm not super compelled by Björk's music but I certainly don't have anything against it. Her post-punk work with the Sugarcubes is an interesting listen. Nothing mind-blowing but this album is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't care for her art school affectations.... i assume most of her appeal comes from the imagery and the cool factor she employs.... because her voice and the music is not it


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm a big fan, but to be honest her last two albums didn't appeal to me.


----------

